# Hello for St.Lucia and North Carolina



## Bee Love Honey (Sep 26, 2012)

Paul Sheppard- Beekeeper/ Golf Course Superintendent

I have been a beekeeper since 1984 and worked with Africanized Honey Bees on the island of Trinidad in the Caribbean. I have and also had hives in California and presently work with a group of beekeepers on the island of St.Lucia. Since I am also a Golf Course Superintendent I have been linking beekeeping with Golf Courses by changing much of our maintenance practices in consideration of the bees. For example, in St.Lucia, we have converted 10% of the golf course to natural habitat and have been planting nectar producing shrubs and trees along roadsides and ditches. I teach beginning beekeeping both in person and online and help, almost anyone that asks with their hives. My wife and I moved to Black Mountain last year and I have become involved with the local Center for Honey Bee Research which has connected me to a wonderful and well informed group of beekeepers.


----------



## cwhip (Sep 17, 2012)

That sounds wonderful! I hope one day I can learn bee keeping.
welcome to bee source.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Paul! If you are still involved in the islands are you going to the Caribbean Bee College in Grenada January 4 and 5?


----------



## Bee Love Honey (Sep 26, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome Paul! If you are still involved in the islands are you going to the Caribbean Bee College in Grenada January 4 and 5?


Yes I would certainly like to attend.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Bumblebeejo (Dec 15, 2012)

presently work with a group of beekeepers on the island of St.Lucia

Hi Paul I am a UK beekeeper and last May spent some time in St Lucia where I met some beekeepers. They asked me to source some equipment for them but when I returned home I wasn't able to find the items they listed. As a really long shot I wondered if you know them - they are the Orising Brothers in Grace Town? Reason I ask is because I need to find out from them exactly what they meant in their requests and I am not certain how to contact them - hoping you may be able to suggest best way to get in touch with them. thanks


----------

